# Finde keinen schaltbaren 1 in 2 USB 3.0 Switch



## Bullz (19. Juni 2020)

Hi,

ich brauche keinen USB HUB sondern wirklich eine einen schaltbaren Verteiler wo ich ohne Umstecken zwischen 2 USB Ausgängen umschalten kann. 

1 Eingang -> 2 Ausgänge mit einem Knopf auf der Oberseite mit dem ich umschalten kann. Bei HDMI gibst sowas haufenweise und nennt sich HDMI Verteiler. 

2 Produkte hab ich angefunden aber diese verwenden alle nicht den USB Typ A Stecker sondern diesen komischen Typ B Stecker. 
Sabrent Netzwerk-Hubs & Switches - USB 2.0 Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Plugable USB 3.0 Switch oder Umschalter fuer USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

danke lg


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Juni 2020)

Dann holst du dir eben noch Adapter.


----------



## NatokWa (19. Juni 2020)

Die Dinger die du da rausgescuht hast sind dafür gedacht EIN Gerät an ZWEI Rechner an zu schließen und zwischen denen um zu schalten ... nicht um 2 Geräte "abwechselnd" an einem Rechner zu betreiben .... was ohnehin kaum SInnmacht ....
Ansonsten guck dir das hier mal an : atolla USB Hub mit Netzteil, USB 3.0 Hub Aktiv mit 4: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Davon hab ich nen großen in benutzung mit 4x Laden und 7x USB 3


----------



## OldGambler (19. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## flx23 (19. Juni 2020)

Darf man fragen warum es denn eine Umschaltung sein muss? Brauchst du für beide USB sticks den gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben oder so was in der Art?


----------



## Warrek (19. Juni 2020)

Vllt würde dir das hier zusagen. Hatte ich selbst vor längerer Zeit mal in Benutzung.

Ist zwar ein Hub, aber schaltbar. Also müsstest du dann halt 2 Tasten statt einer betätigen. Sollte aber deinem Wunsch am nächsten kommen.

Sabrent USB HUB - 4-Port -USB 3.0 Hub mit einzelnen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. Juni 2020)

Würde das hier auch in frage kommen?Hat zwar 2 Eingänge USB 2.0 und 4 USB 2.0 Ausgänge

%product-title% kaufen

grüße Brex


----------



## Bullz (19. Juni 2020)

ich brauche es da ich ein 5 M langes USB Kabel zu meinem Fernseher gelegt habe und dort eine Funktastatur mit eingebauten Trackpad betreibe. Ich kann die Tastatur zwar abschalten aber ich will nicht das diese immer mit meinem Rechner verbunden ist. 

Das kommt am besten ran vom Preis und Optik 
Sabrent USB HUB - 4-Port -USB 3.0 Hub mit einzelnen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer 

aber eigentlich will ich nur ein kleines Gerät 1 auf 2 wobei der 2te Ausgang leer bleibt. Statt USB Kabel ausstecken drücke ich einfach auf den Knopf und die USB Verbindung geht ins leere.


----------



## OldGambler (19. Juni 2020)

Betrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## flx23 (19. Juni 2020)

Der Vorschlag von oldgambler wäre das günstigste. Was ich aber noch nicht verstehe ist warum du das schalten willst. Wenn die Tastatur 5m weg liegt sollte sie dich doch eigentlich nicht beeinflussen oder?


----------

